# Sloppy day, good fishing, monster king



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Fought 2-3' out and 3-4' back from one of our favorite spots 17 miles out. The boat can take it better than I can these days!! Anchored up and immediately started catching a variety of fish; triggers, vermilion's and a white snapper. Started a chum bag of shrimp heads and set out a cigar minnow on a drift line. After a short while, one angler lost a nice endangered red snapper right at the boat. Set out the line again and this time I grab it and about 250 yards of braid goes tearing off the spinning reel. Finally work it back to the boat and see this huge fish circling under the boat. Ease him up and a guy gets a gaff in him and takes two of us to pull a 5&1/2 ft monster king mackerel into the boat. My scale only went to 50# and was reading that much with some of the tail still on the floor of the boat; so maybe 55#? I caught another 3 nice snapper on the drift line. Another cigar minnow goes out and another long steady run. 30 minutes later and after one circle of the boat and with about 50 yards of line still out, the 65# braid parts. It had been chaffed through by fish; maybe shark. Out goes another spinning outfit with 50# braid and I try to grab a bite of sandwich and I mean one bite as the new spinner goes crazy. After another long fight, the fish is straight down under boat and I'm not budging it. The new rod was just too limber to move whatever it was (probably shark again). I finally give rod to another angler as by this time I've had it. He promptly breaks 3 ft of tip off (lol. same guy that lost the snapper!!) Now with the shortened rod maybe a chance to see what it is. No such luck as it comes unbuttoned!! Is there a pattern here!!. Of course during this hour fifteen to hour thirty time frame no one else is fishing so we end up a couple of snapper short of a 4 person limit. It's getting close to 1PM and the seas are really building and I say it's time to head in. But all in all a good fishing day but a crappy boating day.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Stud king you have there!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, that is a heck of a king. it's all about the chum bag! Great report!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice smoker king!


----------



## Disco (Aug 21, 2013)

Man thats a big smoker!!!!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Dang that's big freakin KING. 
Nice haul of fish, this weekend looks to be a BUST!


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

good post, and nice haul! i could feel the excitement behind my computer :thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I have bad luck with chum bags, seems like when ever I use one a shark comes and eats it.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Now that's the biggest "Monster" king I've ever seen.:shifty: The other fish must have been 10# ers or more.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice mixed bag of eats there!
Thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

KingCrab said:


> Now that's the biggest "Monster" king I've ever seen.:shifty: The other fish must have been 10# ers or more.


Should probably start fishing ska!:whistling:


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

I love the part about "handing off to another angler, he promply breaks off 3ft of rod tip, same guy that lost snapper" LOL, i picture him as big bulky guy, with a few buds down the gut, hossing that shark up!!! LOL good read ! I dont know how to partial quote yet !! LOL GG Yall deserve some fish going out in that chummer!


----------

